# Bob Burton's Beginner Series



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

I created this series a while ago (I think over a year ago) but never really posted anything about it. I was planning to create a website to go along with it, but never had the time. Anyway, this is intended for beginners.

http://www.monkeysee.com/play/1113-solve-rubik-s-cube


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 31, 2008)

I was looking at that page just a couple of days ago. I was trying to find a sodoku video I saw right before exited, but couldn't. Nice page.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 1, 2009)

That's some awesome scenery behind you. Is that in your house?


----------



## pjk (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, I saw this awhile back, good work. Should be helpful for beginners.


----------



## Bob (Jan 2, 2009)

Bryan said:


> That's some awesome scenery behind you. Is that in your house?



It is now. This was filmed at the monkeysee.com studios in Virginia, but the puzzles were from home.


----------



## GalPro (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice video


----------

